# creating user from a webpage



## floydk (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm really new to any sort of web dev, I'm a network guy.... how would one go about creating a unix user account from a web page so that a mailbox would be created for them that postifix would pick up? 

Any help would be much appreciated! 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## bestwc (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, but you mean "how to use a web application to create a system user account" or "how to create a system account for web applications"?


----------



## floydk (Nov 20, 2008)

well, if I use a CMS, like joomla for instance, I'd need the application account which would go into the mysql database, and I also want to create system account at the time of registration. the system account would only be for email use, not for the application.


----------



## brd@ (Nov 20, 2008)

It sounds like you should setup your Postfix install to be virtual and use a database backend for handling all the user account info. That way you can easily have a webpage modify that database.


----------



## floydk (Nov 20, 2008)

virtual? would postfix use the user accounts from the database then? I have no idea how to do this, I'm more or less trying to learn and get an idea of how this would work if I were to create


----------



## brd@ (Nov 20, 2008)

This site seems good: http://www.postfixvirtual.net/. I can't find the original one I used, but at a glance that one seems to cover it all.


----------



## danger@ (Nov 22, 2008)

I am using http://postfixadmin.sourceforge.net/ for this stuff.


----------



## latu (Nov 22, 2008)

*This might help*

I used this for a couple of mailserver installs.

http://postfix.wiki.xs4all.nl/index.php?title=Virtual_Users_and_Domains_with_Courier-IMAP_and_MySQL


----------



## alex2323 (Mar 22, 2009)

if you're just want to create mailbox for FreeBSD real user it is video howto for you:
http://www.sima-it.com/en/how_to_step_by_step/freeBSD/Postfix_with_system_users/3_postfix/


----------

